# I hurried after her retreating figure



## Aistriúchán

"*I hurried after her retreating figure* which had become almost at once invisible." Iris Murdoch 

How would you translate it ?

My try: 

Je me précipita vers sa silhouette en recul qui était devenu presque immédiatement invisible.


----------



## Olof

"devenue" and maybe "sa silhouette reculante" even if it doesn't sound very good...


----------



## Jeanbar

Je me pécipitai vers sa silhouette battant en retraite et qui, d'un seul coup, est devenue presque invisible.


----------



## Maxzi

"_Je me précipitai vers sa silhouette qui disparaissait peu à peu, pour finalement devenir presque invisible."_


----------



## Cath.S.

_Je me précipitai vers sa silhouette qui s'éloignait et avait pratiquement disparu d'un seul coup._


----------



## hampton.mc

"I hurried after her retreating figure which had become almost at once invisible"

je me précipitai*s* et disparu*e*

Délire du soir, bonsoir 

Je m'élançais vers cette ombre en partance qui était brusquement devenue presque irréelle.


----------



## Olof

passé simple -> je me précipitai
imparfait -> je me précipitais
Pour un récit, le passé simple convient assez bien.


----------



## FRENFR

We can clearly see that you are a writer; hampton.mc

If only all the French delegates spoke like that at the Commission!


----------



## hampton.mc

Olof said:


> passé simple -> je me précipitai
> imparfait -> je me précipitais
> Pour un récit, le passé simple convient assez bien.



Personnellement j'emploierais ici un imparfait, car il y a dans la même phrase (dans celle de Cath par exemple) un autre imparfait et un plus-que-parfait.


----------



## hampton.mc

FRENFR said:


> We can clearly see that you are a writer; hampton.mc
> 
> If only all the French delegates spoke like that at the Commission!



Cheers  but unfortunalety I write in English...


----------



## FRENFR

Well, your style is very pleasant.  You're French, though, I see.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille employer l'imparfait ici pour _I rushed_. Il s'agit, si je ne me trompe pas, d'une action soudaine et non continue.

Et si je puis me permettre, les concepts d'irréalité et d'invisibilité ne se recoupent pas parfaitement, même s'ils sont cousins éloignés.


----------



## Olof

Bien sûr l'imparfait se tient, je voulais juste signaler que la faute, elle, est moins évidente étant donné que les deux temps peuvent s'employer.


----------



## Cath.S.

Olof said:


> Bien sûr l'imparfait se tient, je voulais juste signaler que la faute, elle, est moins évidente étant donné que les deux temps peuvent s'employer.


Désolée, mais je dois insister : non seulement l'emploi du passé simple ne constitue pas une faute, mais c'est à mon avis la seule solution viable, nous ne traduisons ici ni _I was rushing_, ni _I would rush_.


----------



## Marguerite16

> Je m'élançais vers cette ombre en partance qui était brusquement devenue presque irréelle.




Je suis d'accord, la traduction de hampton.mc est très jolie! Je me demande si l'on pourrait dire "fuyante" pour "retreating"? Il semble qu'il y a un peu de ce sens dans cette scène... Et quelle différence entre "cette" et "son"? « Cette » a l’air plus poétique, c’est certain.

Ma contribution : _Je m'élançai vers son ombre fuyante, qui s’était presque aussitôt effacée._

Mais je ne suis pas certaine si le vocabulaire tient toujours! 
Joli paradoxe qu'il cherche à suivre et à voir cet objet déjà disparu... mais on a l'idée qu'il peut voir ses traces quand même...


----------



## Maxzi

> Je m'élançais vers cette ombre en partance qui était brusquement devenue presque irréelle.


Cette traduction est, certes, très jolie, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on s'éloigne un peu de l'idée de base. 
La première partie sonne à merveille. C'est plutôt la fin de la phrase qui me gêne ("devenue presque *irréelle*"), comme l'a souligné Cath.S.

Sinon, je reconnais que c'est un joli "coup" de traduction.


----------



## Nicomon

hampton.mc said:


> je me précipitai*s*  et disparu*e*


 Je ne comprends pas la correction de _disparu. Disparaître_ est intransitif; silhouette est sujet, et non COD. Donc... _la silhouette qui avait disparu_. Sans e. Enfin, il me semble. 

Par ailleurs, comme Cath, je ne crois pas non plus que l'imparfait soit justifié, dans ce contexte. *Trouvé ici* (chapitre 21) 





> I followed my sister up the steps. Outside the house the fog was golden yellow, thick with sulphurous grains. It was hard to breathe.* I hurried after her retreating figure which had become almost at once invisible.* It was exceedingly cold and our footsteps made a small crackling sound as they crushed the thin layer of ice which had formed upon the paving stones.


 
Mon petit effort (largement inspiré des suggestions précédentes): 
-_Je m'élançai vers son ombre évanescente qui s'était presque aussitôt évanouie/évaporée._
_-Je me précipitai vers sa silhouette fugitive, qui avait presque disparu sur le champ/d'un seul coup._


----------



## pointvirgule

Un autre petit effort :
_Je me hâtai vers sa silhouette qui s'éloignait et qui presque subitement semblait être devenue invisible.
_


----------



## Cath.S.

> Je ne comprends pas la correction de _disparu. Disparaître_ est intransitif; silhouette est sujet, et non COD. Donc... _la silhouette qui avait disparu_. Sans e. Enfin, il me semble.


Salut, Nico,
je crois qu'il semble à tout le monde...

Je trouve tes suggestions très bonnes, sauf que je préfère _silhouette _à _ombre_, mais on peut dire que je chinoise.

PV, toi aussi, comme d'habitude, excellent, mais je ne comprends pas d'où vient ton _semblait_.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Un autre petit effort :
> _Je me hâtai vers sa silhouette qui s'éloignait et qui presque subitement semblait être devenue invisible._


  J'aime bien « _hâtai _».

Par contre, j'étais plutôt fière de mes_ évaporée/évanouie,_ qui me semblaient bien aller avec le brouillard de la citation. 



Cath.S. said:


> Je trouve tes suggestions très bonnes, sauf que je préfère _silhouette _à _ombre_, mais on peut dire que je chinoise.


 Merci, Cath. Moi aussi je préfère silhouette... mais il me semblait qu'ombre allait mieux avec évanescente.

Par ailleurs, on m'a fait réaliser qu'il vallait peut-être mieux éviter _*éva*nescent _et _*éva*nouir/*éva*porer_ dans une même phrase (à moins d'aimer les allitérations.)


----------



## pointvirgule

Cath.S. said:


> PV, [...] je ne comprends pas d'où vient ton _semblait_.


Ca me _semblait _approprié, mais cent fois sur le métier...
Donc :
_Je me hâtai vers sa silhouette qui s'éloignait et qui presque subitement était devenue invisible._

N.B. - Cette trad est largement inspirée d'une précédente suggestion de Cath.


----------



## Cath.S.

Que penseriez-vous de _je me lançai à la poursuite de etc._ pour rendre _I hurried after_ ?

Ajout


> _Je me hâtai vers sa silhouette qui s'éloignait et qui presque subitement était devenue invisible._


Très honorée de t'avoir inspiré.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Que penseriez-vous de _je me lançai à la poursuite de etc._ pour rendre _I hurried after_ ?


 Moi, j'aime bien. C'était d'ailleurs la suggestion initiale de pv, avant qu'il n'efface son post.

*Edit :* par contre, avec _poursuite_, je verrais bien _ombre_, plutôt que _silhouette_. 

Dernier effort :
_- Je me lançai à la poursuite de son ombre fugitive, qui presque subitement s'était évanouie._

Lu (après avoir « pondu » ce qui précède) : 





> Le tango est terminé. L'ombre fugitive s'est évanouie et l'amour, j'ai renoué.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> Moi, j'aime bien.  C'était d'ailleurs la suggestion initiale de pv, avant qu'il n'efface son post.


Je l'aurai certainement lue et, l'ayant trouvée bonne, me la serai inconsciemment attribuée.
Rendons à César ce qui n'appartient pas à Marius.


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Je l'aurai certainement lue et, l'ayant trouvée bonne, me la serai inconsciemment attribuée.
> Rendons à César ce qui n'appartient pas à Marius.


 J'ai fait un petit ajout à mon post précédent.

Qu'en penses-tu?  Je ne suis pas du tout convaincue de « fugitive », dans le contexte.


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> Dernier effort :
> _- Je me lançai à la poursuite de son ombre fugitive, qui presque subitement s'était évanouie._


Pas mal ! Aistriuchan va avoir l'embarras du choix.


----------



## Amstellodamois

"presque" sounds a bit weird to me here.


----------



## Olof

@Cath.S. : excusez moi je répondais au post de hampton.mc sans avoir vu le votre, personnellement je pense également que le passé simple est le temps par excellence au récit pour de brèves actions, même si ma prof d'anglais insisterait pour placer un passé composé, mais ça c'est pour être sûr d'avoir les points au concours et c'est donc une autre histoire...


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:
			
		

> Dernier effort :
> _- Je me lançai à la poursuite de son ombre fugitive, qui presque subitement s'était évanouie._



Parfait ! 
And now I am signing off this thread. (I think... )


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Parfait !  Je te crois pas.


Je me demande si on ne devrait pas changer l'ordre des mots (style... _Marquise, vos beaux yeux _) 

_- Je me lançai à la poursuite de son ombre fugitive, qui s'était presque aussitôt évanouie._
_- Je me lançai à la poursuite de son ombre fugitive, qui s'était évanouie presque subitement._

Une autre, pour rire, et ensuite je rends mon tablier (peut-être ) 

_Je me précipitai derrière sa silhouette floue, qui s'était évaporée presque instantanément._


> [Figuré] [Familier] Disparaître subitement. Il était là il y a à peine cinq minutes; il ne s’est pas évaporé!


----------

